# Bolt Action Rifles



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

Remington model 721s, ($200-500), basicaly the same rifle as the 720, some die hards believe that these are superior to the Model 70 Winchester's of the same era. There thought being that the 721s were designed and built for hunting, where as many of the Model 70s were revamped military grade weapons.


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

hunt-n-fool said:


> hard to beat a nicer trigger and smooth bolt than that of a moderate priced Tikka. The barrels are made in the same place as the Sako barrels........ they shoot great has been my experience, and you dont need reverse rings for many shorter scopes ( an often drawback of the savages ), in fact they come with rings.


 
They do make single bases,( which I prefer over two) that give you more ring mounting options..or buy a better scope with a longer eye relief..


----------



## Rookie48079 (Jan 8, 2008)

MarbleEyeMack, what you going to do, start shooting those Walleyes like they do on the Crocidile Hunters. Almost time to start jerking, trying to get this Canadian call-in crap figured out. Never been checked in 20 years, but the way it is now, I hate to lose my boat.


----------



## passport (Jul 26, 2009)

I would look hard at the Kimber Montana. Lots of gun for the $$ there.


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

I have not shot a lot of bolt action rifles in my life so I am not presumming to be ANY sort of expert here..... I have 2 Savage bolt action rifles that I have NO complaints about. I dont care what the hell they "look like" as long as the gun does it's job!! It seems that you have a lot of opinions to consider, now it is up to you to make your choice  Happy choosing!!


----------



## acdame (Aug 6, 2007)

Sako is my personal favorite. I have two-expensive now though. Look for a used model 75.

I have to agree with others on Savage - I own these also and the shoot bugholes like the expensive Sako. I even have the cheaper Stevens 200 line and like that as well. You really cannot beat them for the money.


----------



## Apple Knocker (Feb 7, 2009)

Not really qualified to give an informed answer, but I own a Sako L61R Finnbear 30/06 that I bought used in 1970 that is a beautiful piece of firearm work. Just feels good, and shoots as good as I ever did, better than I can now. Also have Browning A-Bolt Medallion, again, great rifle, great workmanship. Due to some eyesight issues, I hunt with a BAR, had to switch to left-handed a few years back. I think it depends a lot if you are the type of person to have a kind of emotional attachment to a rifle, if so, then something special may be worth it. Not necessarily just high dollar, just meaningful to you.


----------



## zfishman (Dec 21, 2008)

I just picked up an X-bolt and if it is as good as my A-bolt I'll be very happy.


----------



## sasquatchpa (Jan 20, 2005)

When I turned 50, I realized that 'someday' was 'now' for buying a good bolt-action deer gun. I checked around, I liked the Savage. Then an uncle pulled out his .303 Enfield. Someone had 'sporterized' it so he got it at a good price. His only complaint was ammo. I took his advice and found a 'sporter' 1903a3 Springfield. It was half the price of the Savage, a 30-06, and could be used as a club if zombies attack. Good luck on your search!


----------



## tedshunter (Dec 27, 2004)

I love my Remington 788 in 7mm-08 but you will have a hard time finding one of them being that stop maiking them in the mid 80's. It will be my last Deer Rifle I will ever own.I have been putting Deer down with it since 1984 and it has never dissapointed me.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Since the OP said "best" and didn't qualify on price, I'd say it would all come down to use. Are you looking for a CRF DGR rifle? 400yd rifle? 200yd rifle?

Lot's of bolt guns can get it done, but one might qualify the "best" as having several attributes. Accurate, pleasing to the eye, gun fit, smoothness of bolt, reliability, etc... Best does not always equate to groups.

For a CRF DG rifle, Dakota, etc...
For a regular bolt gun, HS, Ed Brown, Empire, etc... All come with a .5MOA guarantee, are pleasing to the eye and good quality weapons. With these bolts, you take any gun issues out of the equation and it comes down to the shooter.


----------



## Munsterlndr (Oct 16, 2004)

Nothing wrong with Savages, I own a number of savage firearms but they are not by any means the "best" bolt action rifles manufactured. Maybe the most "bang for your buck" or "best value" but despite being nice rifles they don't compare with some of the upper end production rifles like Kimber or Sako and they certainly don't compare with semi-custom rifles from gunmakers like Cooper, Dakota, etc.

I have a Sako 75 Finnlight in .270 stainless/composite and a Kimber 84M Classic in .260 Remington. Pick up a Savage 110 and then pick up a Kimber 84M and you will quickly be able to see and feel the difference in quality. Not a knock on Savage, just an acknowledgment of reality. 

If I was going to pick one bolt gun as the "best" production firearm, I'd pick a Kimber 84M Classic Select in French Walnut. They are truly beautiful rifles that are light weight, dead nuts accurate and shoot like a dream.


----------



## sourdough44 (Mar 2, 2008)

I agree, there are some differences with various choices. We could go buy a Stevens 308 & have a perfectly adequate deer rifle. We can all get to Wal-Mart in our Pontiac Vibe too, get there just fine.

I do have a Sako 75 & a Forester, they won't kill deer any better than the used Savage 110 I bought. I know price is a factor, but if it's not I'd rather step up the chain a little. We also know that a fancy rifle & high $$ scope won't put the big buck in front of you or make you a better shot.


----------

